
Stop trying to jump to the sexy stuff first - SharpSightLabs
http://sharpsightlabs.com/blog/2016/09/21/stop-trying-jump-sexy-stuff/
======
Dav3xor
This is very good advice, even though 95% of the people who hear it will still
think they're special and don't need to learn their craft before jumping into
cool stuff.

The thing I always remember from reading Feynman's various autobiographical
essays -- he would always try to figure out something from first principles.

If you don't know the 'simple, always true' laws of what you're working with,
you're going to be afloat on a sea of conjecture and fuzzy thinking.

~~~
paulddraper
I can't upvote this enough. "From first principles" is the only way to master
something -- math, programming, automotive maintenance, whatever.

There aren't ever that many foundational principles to a field of a study, but
if you understand them -- really understand, until it becomes intuitive --
you're 80% the way to being an expert.

